# Oliver the Scruffydoodle



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

(Side note: I need an actual camera to take pictures... any suggestions? $300-400 range preferably..)

Little Oliver has been home for just about a week now. He's a great little puppy. Of course he can sometimes act like the spawn of Satan, but the good times outweigh the bad (which I know is not the case for some puppies!). He loves to cuddle, which is awesome to me as I've never had a lap dog/cuddly dog before. He's quiet, sleeps through the night, and almost has potty training down. We've been working a ton on socialization, meeting lots of dogs and people and seeing/hearing weird stuff.

Anyways, here's some pictures of the little dude. He's 19 weeks old and weighed 8 pounds at the vet on Friday. Thinking he looks more like a schnoodle than pomapoo... but that could be the crazy hairs.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aw how cute! Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## TiffanyandTeddy (Oct 4, 2014)

Congrats on your newest addition! Oliver is adorable!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you both!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Soaking up this warm weather while we can! Oliver is 6 months old now, weighs 11lbs - 3lbs heavier than when I got him, but I think a good amount of it is muscle weight. He has gotten much faster and much more agile lately, now that he isn't locked in a crate 24/7. Obedience classes are going well, and we are starting a foundation agility course in the next month or so. 

He is wearing an ugly shirt for most of these pictures because it keeps him from getting 8 thousand burrs in his hair

Bad quality, but I like how you can see the ripples in the water where he jumped out


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Mr. Oliver is almost 7 months old now. Weighs 12lbs now. I'm starting to get glimpses of what he'll be like as an adult now, and I like what I see. He's still very much a baby, going through a teenager phase, but he has his moments where he is so responsive and attentive. He still learns super quick, just a matter of getting him to want to work for me. He's in intermediate obedience classes now, and he'll be completing advanced before starting his agility foundation classes. Might go for his CGC around that time too. One of my favorite things is that he's just a good natured little guy - he loves other dogs, loves to play. He's class clown at the dog park, always jumping around trying to get others to play with him, but he doesn't get in their face about it either. He loves getting pets from anybody. For a puppy mill dog, I think I got pretty lucky.

The fluffy tan dog is Abigail, a poodle x terrier, and the short haired tan dog is Charles, a whoknowswhat .

Abigail posing as usual









I call this move the stanky leg. He thinks he's covering his pee, but really his back legs just flail around.









Charles



























If only he didn't have something on his face.









And our fail photo for the day..


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

I love the one of the three of them!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Pomom said:


> I love the one of the three of them!


Thanks! I do too.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

8 months old now, and 14 pounds. He grew height wise for sure, everyone at the park has commented and he's taller than his best friends now. Still a great little dog, doing well in all of his classes - obedience, agility, and just started a tricks class. He is starting to get an off switch...sort of. Still either sleeping or being a rascal but he's taking more naps. He's going through a bit of a fear period it seems, but he's still brave and confident even when he's unsure of things. 

Oli, sit!









Oli, down!



























He officially learned what fetch is - before if I didn't roll the ball slowly and right in front of him he would look at me like 'where'd the ball go?'. Now I can throw it normally and he takes off after it, and usually brings it back.


----------



## puppers2 (Mar 17, 2015)

Just adorable! I love the running shot (2nd from the end).


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks! I thought that was a good one, too. I need to learn my camera better so I can get not blurry ones lol.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Almost 10 months old now! Not much change growth wise. Or personality wise either haha. He's _almost_ reliable enough to be off leash. Looks like he'll have recall down pat just in time for our backpacking trip coming up in June. Downside - he's definitely leash reactive, which is a trait that has cropped up as he's gotten older. Upside - it's totally manageable and something I may be able to train right out of him with some time and confidence building. Tucker needs a surgery so we're having to cancel the classes we were signed up for, but I'm still going to do some Fenzi classes since they cost half as much as the ones at the humane society. He also escaped the chopping block and his neuter is postponed as well. He has insurance and a wellness plan so 90% would be reimbursed, but the money I have upfront needs to go to Tucker.

He needs a hair cut very badly but I'm trying to hold off until end of April/early May so he'll have some regrowth by the time we go on our trip. It'll still be getting chilly at night on the Appalachian Trail even in June so he'll need some hairs.

Always, always adventuring with this little guy.


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

What an absolute gem you got there!!! Love how scruffy he looks!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Couple of the Oliver man. 11 months old now. He got a haircut a few weeks ago, his hair grows lightning fast though so he'll be getting another before our trip.


----------

